# Cuentas en Suiza - Banco Cantonal de Zurich



## felitic (16 May 2012)

Buenos días,

Indagando en internet, he visto que es el 3er banco más seguro con rating triple A.

¿Alguien tiene cuenta allí y nos puede informar sobre los trámites para abrir una cuenta? ¿Si merece o no la pena?

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## elquetraelashostias (16 May 2012)

Joder, vamos todos como locos buscando bancos suizos... somos como las ratas, que son las primeras en salir cuando se hunde el barco  

Estoy deseando ver la cara del director de mi sucursal cuando le pregunte "¿me cobrais por transferencias a Europa??"

Démonos el piro, que esto se va a pique!!!


----------



## sapoconcho (16 May 2012)

En todos los bancos cantonales en los que yo pregunté había que personarse para abrir la cuenta y algunos pedían 100000CHF mínimo.
Lo más fácil es enviarles un email directamente a ellos. Los suizos contestan en seguida.


----------



## DonPimpon (16 May 2012)

El mantenimiento de la cuenta debe salir por un cojón, no?


----------



## opilano (16 May 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...opinais-de-swissquote-guardar-ahorros-33.html

De nada.


----------



## Vidar (16 May 2012)

felitic dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Indagando en internet, he visto que es el 3er banco más seguro con rating triple A.
> 
> ...



cuales son el 1º y 2º?


----------



## felitic (16 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> cuales son el 1º y 2º?



Te adjunto el siguiente enlace para que los veas:


http://www.rabobank.com/content/images/SafestApril2012_tcm43-82382.pdf

o

WORLD'S 50 SAFEST BANKS 2012 | Global Finance

El Primero es el KfW Alemán.
El Segundo es el BNG Holandés.
El tercero es el Cantonal de Zurich.

Todos con AAA

Por cierto Santander está en la posición 50 y creo que es A-.

Cada uno con su dinero por supuesto hace lo que quiere.

Un saludo.


----------



## malibux (16 May 2012)

En el BCGE (cantonal de Ginebra) lo mínimo son 100k y con la condición de que ellos lo gestionen: es decir, fondos de inversión. Con sus correspondientes gastos de mantenimiento.
Sólo empiezan a dejar tener cuentas o depósitos de toda la vida a partir del millón de €.

Credit Suisse: sí que dejan abrir cuenta con menos cantidad, pero obligatorio presentarse allí. 400€ en gastos anuales.

UBS: si rondas los 100k también te empiezan a hacer caso y puedes abrir cuenta normal. Menos gastos de mantenimiento (25€ anuales). 

Pero claro, Credit Suisse y en especial UBS tampoco es que hayan tenido un desarrollo espectacular los últimos años, así que el chollo que sería el BCGE pues no puede ser.


----------



## felitic (17 May 2012)

Pienso que la información sobre el BCGE no es del todo exacta, ya que dejan abrir cuenta de ahorros garantizando hasta 500.000 CHF.

Adjunto enlace (versión disponible también en inglés).

http://www.bcge.ch/pdf/BCGE-tarif-conditions-paiement.pdf

Un saludo.

P.D. De todos modos yo no me decantaría tampoco por el BCGE, es A+ y creo que ha debido ser rescatado por el cantón por algún affaire.





malibux dijo:


> En el BCGE (cantonal de Ginebra) lo mínimo son 100k y con la condición de que ellos lo gestionen: es decir, fondos de inversión. Con sus correspondientes gastos de mantenimiento.
> Sólo empiezan a dejar tener cuentas o depósitos de toda la vida a partir del millón de €.
> 
> Credit Suisse: sí que dejan abrir cuenta con menos cantidad, pero obligatorio presentarse allí. 400€ en gastos anuales.
> ...


----------



## Vidar (17 May 2012)

felitic dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Indagando en internet, he visto que es el 3er banco más seguro con rating triple A.
> 
> ...



en el hilo de swissquote el forero minosabe habla de estas condiciones para abrir cuenta:



> - Personal presence at our main branch in Zurich
> 
> - Minimum sum of EUR 100’000 (transfers from different banks possible)
> 
> ...


----------



## micamor (17 May 2012)

Efectivamente, si solicitas una información telefónica o por correo. ¿Que piensas que te van a decir? Puedes traerte tu dinero en negro, sin declaras, y te puedes abrir una cuenta con 1000€, pues no.

Ahora bien, si te presentas en la sucursal con un maletín y 100.000€, posiblemente no hagan muchas preguntas.

Digo, 100.000€, ya que por menos, ni se molestan en recibirte.


----------



## malibux (17 May 2012)

felitic dijo:


> Pienso que la información sobre el BCGE no es del todo exacta, ya que dejan abrir cuenta de ahorros garantizando hasta 500.000 CHF.
> 
> Adjunto enlace (versión disponible también en inglés).
> 
> ...



Pues yo de los bancos suizos de los que más me fío, de los cantonales. Y también me lo recomendó un buen amigo suizo. A UBS sí que lo rescataron a base de bien. A Credit Suisse en cambio no, aunque ha estado con pérdidas estos años me parece.

Y ten en cuenta que las condiciones que yo digo son para NO RESIDENTES. Un residente suizo puede abrir la cuenta allí hasta con 1000€, pero a los de fuera nos ponen restricciones. De ahí sale lo de 1 millón de € (puede que sea 500k, pero yo juraría que era 1 millón).


----------



## Vidar (19 Jun 2012)

hace tiempo creo que leí no sé donde que en ZKB a partir de 500.000 € te eximían de comisiones de mantenimiento y te empezaban a pagar un interés parecido a un depósito español.

¿Alguien lo podría confirmar?


----------



## señorito de ikea (19 Jun 2012)

Por si a alguien le interesa, yo contacté con el BCGE y me pedian un mínimo de 100.000CHF bloqueados como acciones. Os adjunto el correo con su respuesta:



> Thank you very much for your email.
> 
> First of all, please be aware that - for people non resident in Switzerland - the minimum amount we consider for investment securities is CHF100'000.- blocked as shares (stock exchange).
> 
> ...



¿Alguien ha contactado con UBS Suiza para preguntar las condiciones? Yo les envié un email el otro dia y ni me han contestado...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Jun 2012)

señorito de ikea dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa, yo contacté con el BCGE y me pedian un mínimo de 100.000CHF bloqueados como acciones



El Cantonal de Zurich -ZKB- te deja tener cuenta desde 80000€, y luego haces lo que te da la gana con el dinero (acciones, fondos o lo que tú quieras) en la divisa que prefieras.

...hasta te dejan comprar plata u oro que tienen guardada en sus bóvedas (a los Suizos -Dios los bendiga- les encantan los metales preciosos).


----------



## micamor (19 Jun 2012)

Porfa, confirma la cantidad, en otro hilo se decía 100.000€. Es que esa cantidad me viene con anillo al dedo.

¿Sabes algo de las comisiones que cobran?





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El Cantonal de Zurich -ZKB- te deja tener cuenta desde 80000€, y luego haces lo que te da la gana con el dinero (acciones, fondos o lo que tú quieras) en la divisa que prefieras.
> 
> ...hasta te dejan comprar plata u oro que tienen guardada en sus bóvedas (a los Suizos -Dios los bendiga- les encantan los metales preciosos).


----------



## Vidar (19 Jun 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El Cantonal de Zurich -ZKB- te deja tener cuenta desde 80000€, y luego haces lo que te da la gana con el dinero (acciones, fondos o lo que tú quieras) en la divisa que prefieras.
> 
> ...hasta te dejan comprar plata u oro que tienen guardada en sus bóvedas (a los Suizos -Dios los bendiga- les encantan los metales preciosos).



¿Sabes si se podría tener cuenta remunerada o depósito a un interés algo decente?, ¿digamos un 3% a partir de alguna cantidad?

Tengo intención firme de hacerles una visita y me gustaría informarme antes un poco.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Jun 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> ¿Sabes si se podría tener cuenta remunerada o depósito a un interés algo decente?, ¿digamos un 3% a partir de alguna cantidad?
> 
> Tengo intención firme de hacerles una visita y me gustaría informarme antes un poco.



3 Octavos de punto en CHF en depósito y a chiflar a la vía. Luego tienes fondos. 

En € no lo sé, pero será muy poco.

Hay que CAMBIAR EL CHIP en Suiza. Allí no nos van a dar grandes intereses porque la inflación allí es casi inexistente y el país está inundado de dinero. Allí te dan SEGURIDAD y -si quieres- CHF, que tiene una inflación simbólica. Para conseguir grandes intereses no te vas a Suiza (o sí...pero corriendo grandes riesgos...allí ha de todo en finanzas y si te gustan las emociones fuertes te las dan...bajo tu responsabilidad).

Ir a Suiza desde España es como si vienes a España desde Argentina: Los intereses os van a parecer una mierda, pero es que venimos de un país que -en relación el suyo- es Tercer Mundo, como Argentina -desgraciadamente- lo es respecto a nosotros.

Banca privada del ZKB en Mythenquai 24, Zurich, con vistas al lago. Tienen castellanoparlantes. Trato amabilísimo (aunque seas un pobretón PIGS como yo) y "protocolo bancario" de trato al cliente mucho más sofisticado que en España. Llevan siglos haciendo de banqueros de Europa y se eso se nota. 

Aconsejo visita al _Landesmuseum_ en la tarde del día que visitéis el ZKB:

Swiss National Museum in Zurich

Suiza es una gran "hucha", pero también un gran país. 



micamor dijo:


> Porfa, confirma la cantidad, en otro hilo se decía 100.000€. Es que esa cantidad me viene con anillo al dedo.
> 
> ¿Sabes algo de las comisiones que cobran?



Me dijeron que el límite inferior eran 80000€.

De las comisiones ya no sé nada porque no soy tan rico como para ser cliente suyo :´´´(.

...¡pero que gran experiencia visitar un país como Suiza! :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Vidar (19 Jun 2012)

Muchas gracias por la información AYN RANDiano, ahora que ya tengo una buena cantidad en SQB por la facilidad de abrir cuenta y traspasar desde España el siguiente paso es abrir cuenta en ZKB para mayor seguridad.

Voy a mirar también la cuenta en oro físico que dijiste el año pasado en los hilos del oro, ya que si no es posible conseguir un interés anti-inflación (española) al menos con el oro si mantendré el poder adquisitivo de parte.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Jun 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información AYN RANDiano, ahora que ya tengo una buena cantidad en SQB por la facilidad de abrir cuenta y traspasar desde España el siguiente paso es abrir cuenta en ZKB para mayor seguridad.
> 
> Voy a mirar también la cuenta en oro físico que dijiste el año pasado en los hilos del oro, ya que si no es posible conseguir un interés anti-inflación (española) al menos con el oro si mantendré el poder adquisitivo de parte.



Me agrada sobremanera poder facilitar las cosas a alguien que sí "llega" a tener dinero en el ZKB.

Para colmo la pasta está garantizada por...el cantón de Zurich, que creo que es la región más rica de Europa. Si eso falla es que los mayas tenían razón.

Yo pillaría plata. El oro me da pánico.

¿Qué es "SQB"? :


----------



## Vidar (19 Jun 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Me agrada sobremanera poder facilitar las cosas a alguien que sí "llega" a tener dinero en el ZKB.
> 
> Para colmo la pasta está garantizada por...el cantón de Zurich, que creo que es la región más rica de Europa. Si eso falla es que los mayas tenían razón.
> 
> ...



SQB es SwissQuote Bank, muy de moda por el foro últimamente.

Si yo me llevo informando sobre ZKB desde hace un año aproximadamente cuando comentaste lo de la cuenta en oro, luego con la lista de los mejores bancos del mundo en posición 3ª y 1ª europea, viendo que garantizan cualquier capital depositado por el cantón más rico de Suiza...

... Vamos que lo tengo muy fichado y tengo mucha ansia de información antes de dar el último paso y citarme con ellos.

Yo es que soy más de oro, aunque todo será ver que ofrecen y en que condiciones.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## eolico (19 Jun 2012)

En que consiste lo de la cuenta de oro o plata? no lo he encontrado ni en la web del ZKB ni buscandolo en el foro.


----------



## Vidar (19 Jun 2012)

en realidad es un etf en oro físico, que se negocia exclusivamente en onzas y te dan tu certificado de propiedad con el nº de serie del lingote de sus cámaras y puedes reclamarlo en físico.

Si, ya sé que pueden vender certificados duplicados, inventarse números de serie o tener lingotes rellenos de wolframio como en USA pero se supone que es el banco más serio del mundo y tus ahorros están en oro (dinero honesto) a buen recaudo y no en bits devaluables.

de la wikipedia:


> ZKB Gold ETF
> On 15 March 2006, Zurich Cantonal Bank launched the ZKB Gold ETF, which is listed in Switzerland under the symbol ZGLD. The fund invests exclusively in physical gold. The ETF has three unit classes traded in different currencies: USD, EUR, and CHF.[4] Shares are sold in 1 ounce gold units, with a minimum purchase of one unit (one ounce).
> 
> Units are normally bought and sold for cash. For payment in kind, only integral 12.5 kg ingots are assured (subject to the total holding). The NAV is based on closing prices on the New York exchange according to Bloomberg Golds Comdty HP.


----------



## piru (20 Jun 2012)

Acaban de hacer un Split sobre el ETF de plata en euros y ha pasado de 100 onzas a 10, ahora se puede comprar un ETF por 220€ antes por 2.200€. 
¿Lo han hecho para hacerlo más accesible a la agente o porque esperan importantes subidas de la plata? ienso:


----------



## eolico (20 Jun 2012)

Acabo de hablar con ellos. O me ha tocado el tonto o van de sobrados o no entiendo. Excelente manera de tratar a futuros clientes. Mi dinero ya no lo veran ellos.


----------



## Vidar (20 Jun 2012)

eolico dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con ellos. O me ha tocado el tonto o van de sobrados o no entiendo. Excelente manera de tratar a futuros clientes. Mi dinero ya no lo veran ellos.



Que ha pasado?


----------



## ako (20 Jun 2012)

El UBS tiene la misma calificacion que el Santander, que no es mucho decir A con pespectiva negativa.

Me pasare por las oficinas de UBS a ver que me cuentan.



UBS AGStandard & Poor's Rating Last rating change Status / outlook 
Long-Term Counterparty 
Credit Rating 
A 29.11.11 Negative outlook (29.11.11) 
Short-Term Counterparty 
Credit Rating
A-1
19.12.08
Affirmed (29.11.11)

Stand-alone Credit Profile 
bbb+ 
29.11.11 



Moody's Rating Last rating change Status / outlook 
Long-Term Rating 
Aa3
18.11.09
Under review for possible downgrade (15.9.11) 
Short-Term Issuer 
Level Rating
P-1
29.6.98
Under review for possible downgrade (15.2.12) 
Bank Financial 
Strength Rating
C
18.11.09
Under review for possible 
downgrade (15.9.11)


Fitch Rating Last rating change Status / outlook 
Long-Term Issuer 
Default Rating
A
13.10.11
Stable (13.10.11) / Affirmed (15.12.11)

Short-Term Issuer 
Default Rating
F1
13.10.11
Affirmed (15.12.11)

Viability Rating 
a-
20.7.11
Affirmed (15.12.11)


----------



## eolico (20 Jun 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Que ha pasado?



El primero muy amable, hablaba bien ingles, le he pedido concertar una cita para que me expliquen su prodcuto ya que a finales de la semana estare en Zurich, pero me ha dicho con mucho criterio que me pasa con alguien que me explique el producto y asi ya voy a tiro hecho a abrir cuenta en la cita. Pero me ha pasado con alguien para que me explique, y no me ha explicado nada. No era muy fluido tampoco con el ingles, y ademas de sobrado. Ni se explicaba bien ni entendia bien lo que queria (y eso que hablo ingles perfectamente), tampoco le parecia poner mucho interes. Me ha dicho que parecia que no queria abrir la cuenta, y le he respondido muy educadamente que solo cuando me expliquen el producto y su precio podre decidir si me interesa o no. Me ha dado el telefono del gestor para el pais en el que me encuentro para pedir cita.

Paso de llamarles. Mi dinero ya esta por alli en otro banco y los ETF en oro y plata seguro que los puedo contratar desde otro sitio. Aunque despues de mirar no mejoran el oro y plata fisico por sus comisiones, aun pagando caja de seguridad en un banco. La unica ventaja que les veo es la inmdiatez de la operacion online, pero tampoco los metales es el tipo de inversion para intrdia o compras/ventas frecuentes.


----------



## micamor (20 Jun 2012)

El problema es que últimamente estarán saturados de llamadas. Os podéis imaginar cuanta gente llama.

Bueno, yo voy a ver si lo intento en los próximos días, como hablo francés, supongo que me tocará con otro.









eolico dijo:


> El primero muy amable, hablaba bien ingles, le he pedido concertar una cita para que me expliquen su prodcuto ya que a finales de la semana estare en Zurich, pero me ha dicho con mucho criterio que me pasa con alguien que me explique el producto y asi ya voy a tiro hecho a abrir cuenta en la cita. Pero me ha pasado con alguien para que me explique, y no me ha explicado nada. No era muy fluido tampoco con el ingles, y ademas de sobrado. Ni se explicaba bien ni entendia bien lo que queria (y eso que hablo ingles perfectamente), tampoco le parecia poner mucho interes. Me ha dicho que parecia que no queria abrir la cuenta, y le he respondido muy educadamente que solo cuando me expliquen el producto y su precio podre decidir si me interesa o no. Me ha dado el telefono del gestor para el pais en el que me encuentro para pedir cita.
> 
> Paso de llamarles. Mi dinero ya esta por alli en otro banco y los ETF en oro y plata seguro que los puedo contratar desde otro sitio. Aunque despues de mirar no mejoran el oro y plata fisico por sus comisiones, aun pagando caja de seguridad en un banco. La unica ventaja que les veo es la inmdiatez de la operacion online, pero tampoco los metales es el tipo de inversion para intrdia o compras/ventas frecuentes.


----------



## LLainiav (20 Jun 2012)

Pues según os digan ya vais informando a los demás, a mi también me interesaría abrir cuenta con ellos, tengo la cantidad mínima que piden pero sólo quiero una cuenta corriente o como mucho en ipf, supongo que será posible tenerlo así no?? o hay vinculaciones??


----------



## micamor (20 Jun 2012)

Para el que sepa alemán que traduzca,
pero a mi me da la sensación que son 240 ch por mantener una cuenta al año.


----------



## cnk57 (20 Jun 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Para el que sepa alemán que traduzca,
> pero a mi me da la sensación que son 240 ch por mantener una cuenta al año.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 50177



Los ricachos se gastan eso en pipas.


Porque el depósito mínimo ¿qué son? 80.000, ¿no?


----------



## Actarus (21 Jun 2012)

ako dijo:


> El UBS tiene la misma calificacion que el Santander, que no es mucho decir A con pespectiva negativa.
> 
> Me pasare por las oficinas de UBS a ver que me cuentan.



Me contaron los de UBS por teléfono que la comisión es de 30 CHF al mes si tienes menos de 50.000 CHF en tus cuentas (entre todas las que tengas). Si tienes más no hay comisión. Puedes tener una en euros y otra en chf si quieres.

A ver qué te cuentan a ti, no sea que haya cambiado algo, está todo muy variable últimamente.


----------



## nekcab (21 Jun 2012)

Hoy me han llamado los de ZKB:

Mínimo: 100K
Cuota de mtto: 24€ / año
Apertura: presencial (con documentación de nomina, estractos bancarios, demostración del origen de tu fuente de ingresos)

Y a partir de ahí:
-fondos
-acciones
-inversión en oro físico guardado en sus cámaras de seguridad
-...
(todos ellos, con sus correspondientes comisiones)


----------



## nekcab (21 Jun 2012)

Antes... la información. Ahora la pregunta tonta:

Entre el "Zürcher Kantonal Bank" y el "Swissquote" yo entiendo que no hay color. Si alguien no lo tuviera tan claro, me gustaría oir opiniones diferentes a la mía...

Además, está la ventaja de la inversión en oro físico guardado por ellos (ZKB)...

P.D.: el billetito de avión me sale por casi 300 euros... entre eso y las comisiones por si me da por retirar en efectivo, ... pica.


----------



## LLainiav (22 Jun 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Antes... la información. Ahora la pregunta tonta:
> 
> Entre el "Zürcher Kantonal Bank" y el "Swissquote" yo entiendo que no hay color. Si alguien no lo tuviera tan claro, me gustaría oir opiniones diferentes a la mía...
> 
> ...



Pero entonces es posible tener simplemente una cuenta corriente o como mucho un depósito o te obligan a invertir en fondos, acciones etc???


----------



## nekcab (22 Jun 2012)

Sip... solo con tus 100K metidos allí y los 24€ anuales (¿o eran 20?, bueno, x el estilo...) ellos son felices.


----------



## PCH1111 (17 Ago 2012)

Quería reflotar el hilo porque me ha parecido más que interesante.

Alguien por fin a conseguido abrir una cuenta??

Creo que sin duda es la mejor opción para guardar parte del dinero.Me estoy planteando coger un vuelo...

Saludos


----------



## PCH1111 (17 Ago 2012)

Dudas que nos pueden surgir:

Se puede hacer operaciones a través de internet?

Que comisiones cobran por cambio de divisa?

Que disponibilidad tienes para luego retornar tus ahorros?

Que cobran por transferencia a otra cuenta?

Gracias a todos, este foro es de gran ayuda.

A ver si entre todos podemos como mínimo conservar los ahorros que tanto sudor nos ha costado conseguir trabajando, algo que nunca han hecho estos cerdos que nos quieren robar y que han montado este sistema-chiringuito injusto.


----------



## nekcab (17 Ago 2012)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Dudas que nos pueden surgir:
> 
> Se puede hacer operaciones a través de internet? Si
> 
> ...



..........


----------



## ATEGUA (17 Ago 2012)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Dudas que nos pueden surgir:
> 
> Se puede hacer operaciones a través de internet?
> 
> ...



Tambien hay que tener en cuenta, que una vez alli en que idioma te van a ofrecer los contratos, que no digo el idioma en el que te vas a entender, sino el idioma en el que vas a firmar. Lo mas probable es que sea en francés o alemán. Si piensas ir, cuando concretes la cita asegurate de ese punto.


----------



## ATEGUA (17 Ago 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Sip... solo con tus 100K metidos allí y los 24€ anuales (¿o eran 20?, bueno, x el estilo...) ellos son felices.



Y sabes que tipo de cuenta era?, es que he visto una pero son CHF 6 por año. No hay manera de ver la página en inglés? Mira que me decian estudia chino que es el futuro. Si, si...


----------



## Vidar (18 Ago 2012)

nekcab, ¿hay manera de conseguir interés?

.


----------



## PCH1111 (27 Ago 2012)

Estoy pensando en irme para allí, en noviembre lo más posible es que vaya,si alguien se anima que me lo haga saber. Ya os contaré. Es mi primera opción, sin duda el banco más solvente de Suiza me daría muchísima tranquilidad,aunque voy a abrir cuentas en otros bancos.

Por cierto de alemán ni idea..ya veremos que tal.Aunque parece que con dinero de por medio, estos suizos tienen pinta de hablar un español cojonudo.


Saludos


----------



## LLainiav (27 Ago 2012)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en irme para allí, en noviembre lo más posible es que vaya,si alguien se anima que me lo haga saber. Ya os contaré. Es mi primera opción, sin duda el banco más solvente de Suiza me daría muchísima tranquilidad,aunque voy a abrir cuentas en otros bancos.
> 
> Por cierto de alemán ni idea..ya veremos que tal.Aunque parece que con dinero de por medio, estos suizos tienen pinta de hablar un español cojonudo.
> 
> ...



Pues ya nos vas informando al respecto.


----------



## erre (17 Abr 2013)

Eso... ¿alguien ha abierto ya cuenta en ZKB?


----------



## mafi (17 Abr 2013)

erre dijo:


> Eso... ¿alguien ha abierto ya cuenta en ZKB?



Buena pregunta! A mi también me gustaría saber algo más de este banco pq por lo q he leído x aquí parece una de las mejores opciones... Tengo entendido que es uno de los cantonales más grandes. Otras opciones en Suiza como UBS o Credit Suisse también me parecen interesantes para cantidades alrededor de los 100.000€, aunque de estos dos cada uno dice una cosa, algunos q mínimo 50mil, otros 100mil; en cambio en el ZKB parece bastante claro que 100K es el mínimo, 20€ de mantenimiento anual y en el caso que tengas menos de 100K, 240€ anuales. Otra cosa son los depósitos, yo lo que veo más interesante si tuviera una cuenta en un banco suizo sería un fondo conservador, depósitos de un 0.2% anual o porai me parecen una tontería. Haber si alguien puede aportar algo mas....


----------



## micamor (17 Abr 2013)

erre dijo:


> Eso... ¿alguien ha abierto ya cuenta en ZKB?



Yo creo que ya hay bastante información en burbuja. Si tienes alguna duda muy concreta pregunta.

Una observación, UBS y Credit Suisse, son bancos con sede en Suiza, de origen Suizo, pero con negocios en todo el mundo, eso puede ser bueno o malo.
El cantonal de Zurich, depende del canton, se podría decir que es público, pero de gestión privada (vamos sin políticos).


----------



## nekcab (17 Abr 2013)

mafi dijo:


> Buena pregunta! A mi también me gustaría saber algo más de este banco pq por lo q he leído x aquí parece una de las mejores opciones... Tengo entendido que es uno de los cantonales más grandes. Otras opciones en Suiza como UBS o Credit Suisse también me parecen interesantes para cantidades alrededor de los 100.000€, aunque de estos dos cada uno dice una cosa, algunos q mínimo 50mil, otros 100mil; *en cambio en el ZKB* parece bastante claro que 100K es el mínimo, 20€ de mantenimiento anual y en el caso que tengas *menos de 100K, 240€ anuales*. Otra cosa son los depósitos, yo lo que veo más interesante si tuviera una cuenta en un banco suizo sería un fondo conservador, depósitos de un 0.2% anual o porai me parecen una tontería. Haber si alguien puede aportar algo mas....



¿De donde has sacado lo de los 240€ anuales del ZKB? Por curiosidad...

Y con respecto a los depósitos... eso es para que me entiendas: un invento español. O más bien debería decir, de países "cutrillos". Ni si quiera en el post de ING Luxemburg mencionan la existencia de ese tipo de productos. Y menos en Suiza. Para rentabilidades, hay que arriesgarse a palmar. O si quieres algo con menos riesgo: fondos de inversión (con su parte de riesgo, por supuesto)


----------



## micamor (17 Abr 2013)

nekcab dijo:


> ¿De donde has sacado lo de los 240€ anuales del ZKB? Por curiosidad...



Te dicen en persona que ellos no ofrecen cuentas para cantidades inferiores a 100.000€, dado que entonces el coste de la cuenta es de 240€, y por lo tanto no suele interesar. En otras palabras, no quieren clientes con menos de esa cantidad.


----------



## erre (22 Abr 2013)

micamor dijo:


> Te dicen en persona que ellos no ofrecen cuentas para cantidades inferiores a 100.000€, dado que entonces el coste de la cuenta es de 240€, y por lo tanto no suele interesar. En otras palabras, no quieren clientes con menos de esa cantidad.



Correcto... por lo que yo sé, puedes conseguir que te abran la cuenta con menos de 100mil pero te clavan 200€ anuales (240CHF).

Pregunta: qué tal UBS? Condiciones? No me responden.... :


----------



## ako (22 Abr 2013)

Una pregunta tonta ¿el ZKB tiene sucursales en Ginebra, me vendría mejor por el tema de los vuelos?

Nadie ha comentado aún la posibilidad de firmar contratos en ingles, se sabe algo? porque yo en francés o alemán no firmo nada.


----------



## erre (23 Abr 2013)

ako dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta ¿el ZKB tiene sucursales en Ginebra, me vendría mejor por el tema de los vuelos?
> 
> Nadie ha comentado aún la posibilidad de firmar contratos en ingles, se sabe algo? porque yo en francés o alemán no firmo nada.



Doy por hecho que sí, que tienen todo disponible en inglés. Lo contrario no tendría sentido.

Sobre Ginebra, por lo que yo he investigado ZKB no tiene sucursal... en Ginebra tienen su propio banco cantonal. Condiciones: mínimo de 80'000 euros en productos de inversión (rentabilidad no garantizada - yo lo descarté por eso)

Yo estoy intentando averiguar sobre UBS precisamente para tener la opción de elegir Zurich o Ginebra...


----------



## Bcn (23 Abr 2013)

Los bancos cantonales no son como las cajitas de ahorros; están "federados" así que sacar dinero de un cajero de cualquiera de ellos si eres cliente de uno te permite hacerlo gratis, pero cada cuál conserva su territorio. En contadísimas (de hecho yo sólo he visto una) ocasiones puede haber una oficina de otro banco cantonal en un cantón que no es el suyo, pero entonces será una oficina de representación de banca privada, no una sucursal.


----------



## micamor (23 Abr 2013)

ako dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta ¿el ZKB tiene sucursales en Ginebra, me vendría mejor por el tema de los vuelos?
> 
> Nadie ha comentado aún la posibilidad de firmar contratos en ingles, se sabe algo? porque yo en francés o alemán no firmo nada.



Una opción interesante para vuelos es Basilea.
Los contratos están en francés, inglés y alemán. Aunque me parece que allí los contratos no tienen tanta letra pequeña con aquí en España.

Sobre UBS y Credit Suisse, yo lo estuve pensando, pero como se ha dicho ya en otros post, posiblemente no sera un banco tanto suizo como parece.


----------



## mafi (24 Abr 2013)

erre dijo:


> Correcto... por lo que yo sé, puedes conseguir que te abran la cuenta con menos de 100mil pero te clavan 200€ anuales (240CHF).
> 
> Pregunta: qué tal UBS? Condiciones? No me responden.... :



Por lo que sé, UBS solo se dedica a la banca comercial en Suiza, en los otros paises en los que opera solo se dedica a la banca de inversión y supongo que a la banca privada. Mirate este post que hay bastante info http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...formacion-de-utilidad-abrir-cuenta-suiza.html hay hasta un usuario que habia abierto una cuenta en el banco cantonal de Vaudoise facilemnte sin que le pidieran ni minimo ni nada... aunque del post hace año y medio, en algun otro post mas reciente he leido que las cosas han cambiado y ya no es tan facil abrir cuenta en ese banco. En otro post también recuerdo haber visto algo como que en UBS pedian como 50.000€ minimo para abrir la cuenta allí...


----------



## anaa (1 May 2013)

Hola.
Yo hablé hace poco -unas dos semanas- con una persona de ZKB y les pregunté si era posible cambiar de divisa si abrías una cuenta en euros y cuál sería la comisión. Me dijo que sí y que no cobraban comisión por cambio de divisa. La comisión por mantenimiento es de 20 euros si lo abres en euros y 5 si es en franco suizo. Los intereses (no supo especificarme) bajísimos. Hay que llevar copia de la declaración de la renta, extracto actual del banco en la que se refleje la cantidad a transferir, varias nóminas y D.N.I o pasaporte. Se puede abrir la cuenta en dos divisas.

No sé en qué divisa abrir. Estoy un poco perdida con ese tema.Quizá lo mejor sea mitad y mitad.
Por otra parte, ¿sabéis qué banco cobra menos por la transferencia a Suiza? Sin tener que tener la nómina con ellos. ¿Alguien sabe cuánto me cobraría Open bank o ING - con la cuenta normal-?


----------



## quaver (2 May 2013)

felitic dijo:


> Pienso que la información sobre el BCGE no es del todo exacta, ya que dejan abrir cuenta de ahorros garantizando hasta 500.000 CHF.
> 
> Adjunto enlace (versión disponible también en inglés).
> 
> http://www.bcge.ch/pdf/BCGE-tarif-conditions-paiement.pdf



No he encontrado la limitación de 100k€ para las cuentas de ahorro, igual que para el ZKB.
¿Alguien podría indicarme un enlace a ello?


----------



## mafi (7 May 2013)

Haber, he estado buscando información en las paginas de UBS, Credit Suisse y ZKB sobre las cuentas que ofrecen. Al parecer todos ofrecen la misma idea que explica “micamor”, no piden mínimo para abrir una cuenta a un extranjero pero si tienes menos de X € te meten unas comisiones del copón mas bien disuasorias; vamos que no quieren tener clientes extranjeros con cuentas de 20.000€ y su manera de evitarlo son las altísimas comisiones de mantenimiento. Voy a hacer un resumen de cada entidad para que se entienda mejor, en cada caso pongo el PDF y la pagina donde he encontrado la información para que podáis comprobar si lo he entendido bien o no porqué quizá lo que estoy diciendo no tiene ningún sentido.

*ZKB* →Si eres un cliente domiciliado en el extranjero, te cobran CHF 60 por cuatrimestre *(200€/año)*. En este caso, en el PDF no dicen que el limite a partir del cual no se cobra esta comisión aunque especifican que “Para obtener información detallada sobre la exención de cuotas, por favor póngase en contacto con su ejecutivo de cuenta”, pero gracias a la información de “micamor” sabemos que este umbral es de *100.000€*. La información se encuentra en la primera parte de la pagina 13 del documento
https://www.zkb.ch/etc/ml/repository/prospekte_und_broschueren/zahlen/210727_preise_konditionen_privatk_pdf.File.pdf 

*UBS* → comisión mensual de 30€ *(360€/año)* para clientes con domicilio fuera de Suiza o Liechtenstein. En este caso, deja claro que están exentos de comisión los clientes con más de *50.000CHF* en el banco, incluyendo productos de inversión, depósitos, etc. La información se encuentra en la pagina 25
http://www.static-ubs.com/ch/en/swissbank/private/rfa_library/shared/private_0006/_jcr_content/rightpar/teaser/linklist/link_0.1779243889.file/bGluay9wYXRoPS9jb250ZW50L2RhbS9zdGF0aWMvY2gvc3dpc3NiYW5rL3ByaXZhdGUvYmFzaXNhbmctZWluemVscHJvLWVuLnBkZg==/basisang-einzelpro-en.pdf


*Credit Suisse* → comisión mensual de CHF 40 *(390€/año)* para clientes con domicilio fuera de Suiza o Liechtenstein. En este caso, el umbral se encuentra en *1.000.000CHF* en el banco, incluyendo productos de inversión, depósitos, etc. Aquí la información se encuentra al final de la página 3
https://www.credit-suisse.com/ch/privatkunden/doc/konditionenuebersicht_1501874_en.pdf 

En el BEKB (Banco Cantonal de Berna) la comisión es de CHF 10 pero no habla de ninguna exención, en el BCV (Banco Cantonal de Vaudoise) directamente ni habla de cuentas para extranjeros, aunque recuerdo un post en el que alguien tenía una cuenta en este banco al que le había sido muy fácil abrirla (en persona, claro) y que no le habían pedido ningún mínimo.
Por último, decir que SEGURO que me equivoco en algún dato o interpretación (quizá en todo), ya que toda la información estaba en ingles/alemán y en algún caso he tenido que tirar de traductor, por lo que si alguien ve alguna mala interpretación estaría agradecido que lo comentara.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 May 2013)

ako dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta ¿el ZKB tiene sucursales en Ginebra, me vendría mejor por el tema de los vuelos?
> 
> Nadie ha comentado aún la posibilidad de firmar contratos en ingles, se sabe algo? porque yo en francés o alemán no firmo nada.



Un extranjero para abrir cuenta con el ZKB tiene que ir a Zurich sí o sí.

El contrato es en inglés si así lo quieres. 

Tienen personal hispanoparlante y como en cualquier sitio importante con atención al público en Suiza en Inglés te entienden hasta los ascensoristas, no digamos ya el resto del personal.


----------



## quaver (13 May 2013)

mafi dijo:


> Haber, he estado buscando información en las paginas de UBS, Credit Suisse y ZKB sobre las cuentas que ofrecen. [...]



Añado el Banco Cantonal de Fribourg:

Apertura, mantenimiento y e-banking gratuitos (para las cuentas de ahorro).
Sin mínimo para extranjeros.
Entrevista en sus oficinas.

http://www.bcf.ch/Upload/Documents/Prospectus/tarifs_prestations_fr.pdf
http://www.bcf.ch/Upload/Documents/Prospectus/conditions_generales.pdf


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (13 May 2013)

quaver dijo:


> Añado el Banco Cantonal de Fribourg:
> 
> Apertura, mantenimiento y e-banking gratuitos (para las cuentas de ahorro).
> Sin mínimo para extranjeros.
> ...



pues no me gusta el banco cantonal de friburgo

BCF - Notre banque - Chiffres clé

Avances à la clientèle 

13'972 mios
Dépôts de la clientèle 

11'516 mios

los depositos deberian ser mayores que los "avances" a los clientes loan to deposit ratio >100% no good

les he mandado un mail de todas formas a ver q se cuentan gracias


----------



## quaver (14 May 2013)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> pues no me gusta el banco cantonal de friburgo
> 
> 
> los depositos deberian ser mayores que los "avances" a los clientes loan to deposit ratio >100% no good





Al respecto de los depósitos: están garantizados por el cantón sin límite.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (14 May 2013)

quaver dijo:


> Al respecto de los depósitos: están garantizados por el cantón sin límite.



si si lo se pero yo miro todo


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (15 May 2013)

me ha contestado el banco de friburgo escribo email

We thank you for your interest in our Establishment..

It is unfortunately not possible for us to open a new business relationship by correspondence.

On the other hand, we welcome you with pleasure in our premises to sign opening documents.

During this interview, we will make a photocopy of your passport and we shall define together:

The reason for an account opening in Switzerland
Your motivations for the choice of our Establishment (? How do you know our bank?)
The importance of the funds deposited during the next years.
What types of transactions will you perform on these accounts?
What is your commercial or professional activity
Your income and fortune

Also you have to sign our basic documents.

We inform you that our bank ask a deposit of minimum EUR 10'000.-- in the three first month after the account opening.

*Our bank requires that the money on the account is taxed.*

Before your visit, we recommend you to contact us to arrange a date of appointment.

For more information, please contact Mr.xxxxxxxxxxxx, at this phone number: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

We are delighted to have you as future customer and we remain available for you.

Meanwhile, you have the possibility to consult our website BCF - Banque Cantonale de Fribourg to study our various products.

We are looking forward to your visit.

Yours sincerely


----------



## quaver (15 May 2013)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> We inform you that our bank ask a deposit of minimum EUR 10'000.-- in the three first month after the account opening.



Curioso, me dijeron hace apenas 10 días, y personalmente (en entrevista), que no había ningún mínimo.



abogado-memendez dijo:


> *Our bank requires that the money on the account is taxed.*



Supongo que se refieren a dinero declarado.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (15 May 2013)

quaver dijo:


> Curioso, me dijeron hace apenas 10 días, y personalmente (en entrevista), que no había ningún mínimo.
> 
> 
> 
> Supongo que se refieren a dinero declarado.



es de hace apenas unas horas. En que pais resides?
Pero como saben ellos que esta declarado?seria interesante saber lo que entienden ellos por dinero declarado. Quizas como les dije que resido en sudamerica me piden mas dinero por ello. Muchos bancos tienen diferentes requisitos dependiendo de donde vivas. 
Y he visto que cada vez te piden mas papeles para demostrar que no eres residente de donde tienes la nacionalidad


----------



## quaver (16 May 2013)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> es de hace apenas unas horas. En que pais resides?



Francia.



abogado-memendez dijo:


> Pero como saben ellos que esta declarado?seria interesante saber lo que entienden ellos por dinero declarado.



Yo entendí que cualquier dinero que envies por transferencia desde tu país de residencia (cuentas siempre a tu nombre). Ten en cuenta que piden conocer tu salario y tu ahorro/patrimonio.



abogado-memendez dijo:


> Y he visto que cada vez te piden mas papeles para demostrar que no eres residente de donde tienes la nacionalidad



DNI + factura de luz o similar.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (16 May 2013)

quaver dijo:


> Francia.
> 
> 
> Yo entendí que cualquier dinero que envies por transferencia desde tu país de residencia (cuentas siempre a tu nombre). Ten en cuenta que piden conocer tu salario y tu ahorro/patrimonio.
> ...



ojala fuera tan sencillo pero si eres español y te vas a vivir a segun que pais de sudamerica hazme caso en el banco suizo te piden más papeles x lo general


----------



## bitxera (24 Abr 2022)

Lo "fácil" que era entonces y lo complicado que es ahora todo en todos situos


----------



## Barruno (24 Abr 2022)

Tienes Floid Bank, que te hacen cta gratis y rápido.
El CEO es un libanés que ha hecho mas cosas (y bancos) en ese pais (Suiza), y todo bien vaya.
Está en el fondo de garantía de depositos suizo. Lo miré en la web del fgd suizo vaya.
Y tambien tienen teleoperadores que hablan español.


De nada.


----------

